# hi.... i have a platy that has given birth but....



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

1st. they r not all fully formed and r all dead and have sacs on there backs does that mean she has aborted them

2nd. i have one that looks like shes going to burst and she has given birth yay to 1 fry but it got eaten so should i move it to th etrap now??????????/

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

Another platy lover!Horay!I suggest not moving her because it could be to stressful.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

1)Well if they weren't formed that probably means she gave birth to early due to stress.2)If you want to keep the fry from the other female, you could put her in the breeding trap. Frankly, I don't use those because they can stress the female and cause her to abort them, or she could die during birth. But its different with every fish. My teacher uses breeding taps. I let them do it naturaly. I know when they are due, I turn off their lights, come back from school and wala--lots of fry. I have many hiding spots in my tank, so lots survive and I'm able to scoop them up fast and separate them. Its your decision what you do. If you have a sepreate tank-i suggest that, but if not you could try your hand at the breeding net. Do not keep the female in their for more than 24hrs. If she has not given birth by then, take her out and let her do it when shes ready. Good luck! If you have any other questions just ask!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i just put a whole bunch of hornwort in the tank to help the fry hide...


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks so much ur all amazin I'll do what zebra said I'll leave the lights off tonite and see wat happens

Thanks


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Good luck try during day too to rid of anystress. She may have the lights off will make her feel more confortable


----------

